# Hull Clinic : Part 14



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love, luck adn fairy dust to you all xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Charlie, you keep the   going!!! keeping everything crossed for you.  

Isobel. glad your scan went well and you can start stimming next week. you and Zarah will be very close. and hope you are ok after you asthma episode yesterday.

Zarah, hope there is no more delays  

Poppet and wishmeluck hope your OK.

well i feel poo.... just having one of them down weeks i suppose you know money, work, ivf its all going on in my head at the moment.
glad i am off work next week (for 2 1/2 weeks) and we are going camping in the Lakes for 4 nights and up north for a few days.
came on yesterday tho so that wont be helping, but at least the overy pains have gone now which is good cos i didnt like them at all.
Roll on september i say, get to do ICSI again and go back to college which always keeps my mind busy.

Love to everyone.

xx 

think we need some of this about


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hello all hope ur all ok.

Well i still look pregnant with my swollen stomach keeping positive about this   also think im developing water infection cant stop weeing every 15 mins and its starting to sting now im really hoping this is a good sign of something going on in my body


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi folks, hope everyone is doing really really well

Me and DH have had our first appt with Mr Macguiness this afternoon.  I'm usually fine with meetings but I was so nervous beforehand I felt like I was going to faint.  Once we got in the doc was perfectly pleasent but I was taken aback at how horribly low my chances of concieving are, less than 15%.  I came away feeling like a crumbly old failure    It didn't help that every pregnant women in a 10mile radius seemed to be packed in to the hospital.

Came home and had a   in the bath.  I'm now questioning whether our decision to even consider ICSI was foolish.  We are stretching ourselves to get the money to pay for 2 cycles of tx, but paying for 6 or 7 would ruin us financially.  The process itself seems to be dragging out, after waiting nearly a month for our first appt to see the doc we now have to go back in another month to see him again (afer DH   test) so the very earliest we'd be going ahead (if we do) is October.

Sorry its such a long post just thought it might help to get it off my chest, unfortunatley it hasn't so I'm off to do something that barren old women like me can do - drink wine

 to you all

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww so sorry to hear about that minnie  

I know what u mean about the pregnant women everytime i go in there i always see newborn babies or heavily pregnant women holding scan photos really hurts me. I remember when i was found to have an ectopic and when after they told me they sat me in waiting room with pregnant women that was hard. 

I bought some first response tests today. I really wanna test but know that i cant its the worse wait ever im getting really inpatient.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poor Minnie  I know how you feel hun, its horrible isnt it especially when you get to our age and you feel like you have to chase it as its nearly out of reach 

Ive been there too sat in that room with pregnant school girls when Ive just been told Im having a miscarraige or an ectopic and everyone is looking at you crying and nudging one another 

Noone understands what we go through unless they have been there themselves. Stay strong Minnie we are all here for you 

Charlie- put those pee sticks down do you hear?

love and     to everyone! Come on girls we've had our moan now lets get back to  
xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies..
sorry to hear your news Mins, I feel for you I really do.. your chances are low but there still is a chance.. try to stay positive   
Charlie NO early testing!!! I can imagine it must be so hard not to.. I will be the same  

I have to pop into the clinic tomorrow to pick up some more buserelin & green needles.. because my treatment has been delayed I need some more.. I hope I don't have to pay for it as the delay hasn't been my fault.. 
Isobel did you have to buy some more when you smashed your bottle of buserelin? if you did how much was it? just wondering incase I have to pay for mine.. I won't be happy if I do have to pay  

hello to Did, Poppet & Wishmeluck.. hope you guys are well


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

il try and stay away but its so hard waiting the days are dragging.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya girls hope ur all ok  

Had a right cry last night just worrying about it working think the pressure is starting to get to me.

This morning woke up feeling better belly still swollen and i have more white spots (cant remember what they call them) on my boobs now which im hoping is a great positive sign as ive had with previous pregnancy


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya girls 

Been out shopping in Leeds so just got in feeling rather tired.

Zarah- did you get your Buserelin? I forgot to ask for mine on Monday when I was in and Im on my last bottle now so I have to ring up next week to go in to get some. Im not sure how much it is as my bill was all in one with nothing actually listed.

Charlie-   and lots of


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls..

Charlie I hope you're feeling ok.. a good cry does you good.. not too much longer to test date  

Isobel I picked up my buserelin today & I didn't have to pay   so my next step is I need to phone the clinic on Monday to make sure I'm still ok to start stimming on Wednesday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah-  you can start on Wednesday xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

whats worrying me abit now is the day of ET she said if u do have a period it will be expected in 10 days so im worried im gonna start bleeding in next few days now. 

Im also getting af cramps keep checking make sure im not bleeding.


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi ladies 
wanted to wish you all the best for your tx and OTD's.

just wondered if some one could PM me the address of the Hull clinic so i can have a look on the website (if they have one)
im currently on my 2ww with OTD 26th Aug, but we are moving to Hull on the 27th Aug and would like to see if we could have our scan (   ) at hull or future treatments.
what do you think to the clinc from the tx that you have had??  

thank u 

melanieb xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Melanie,
Just google Hull ivf Unit and the website should come up 
Which clinic are you with at the moment? Hull is a lovely clinic and if you check on the HFEA webite you will see that their inspections are second to none!!
Good luck with your tww and lets hope you have no reason to have any future tx  


Isobel xxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi isobel sd. 
thanks will check out google. thought there might be a few etc 
im with Care in nottingham at the moment, cant fault them at all. i have been looked after well for both of my cycles. 
moving to hull as dh has been commuting since oct 08 and is a little cheesed off to say the least. 
Weve found a lovely house (on the outskirts of hull) got my dd into a nice school and i have myself a new job. not sure what they will think to a pregnancy (if and when it happens) but we felt it wasnt something we wanted to put on hold..... ticking clock and all that!!!! 
we are very excited about our new life!! just    we can make it perfect with a BFP on OTD day!!!
all the best 
melanieb xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Melanie,

Its  a very small unit in Hull and is atached to the Womens and Childrens hospital so if your tx is successful you will be still visiting anyway!!  Hope it all works out for you


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww guys ive been really naughty  and ive tested i got a  . DH wasnt awake to get me away from the pee sticks   Ppl have told me that the trigger shot as i only had 5000 would have gone by now as its been 14 days since but i still dont believe it. Im not getting my hopes up. I knew id cave in i always do   and its cos i started to panic as i feel like im gonna come on at the moment.

It will probably turn into a   in a few days so im not getting excited about this at all. I feel very guilty for testing early but its done now


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie..  I'm confused  can a BFP turn into a BFN just because you have tested early? how early have you tested?? 1 week??

BUT congrats anyway I   it stays that way


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh was supposed to test friday i meant if its a false positive from HCG short it would turn back to bfn. othe people ive spoke to said that the 5000 shot i had should be out of system by now but i cant believe that yet


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh well I think you have a definate BFP then    woo hoo.... you must be sooooooooooooo excited.. Congratulations     I am really pleased for you


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

really hope its right i did have trigger shot on 1st august which is 15 days ago today so im really hoping and   its a real.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh sweetheart 
Sorry Ive been at work so havent been on here. Whoa Congrats I am so pleased for you  We all needed that BFP so you have done us proud. Bet your on floating at the moment eh?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yeah and Charlie the trigger shot is out of you now love- its real!!!  Im all teary for you really I am xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. things come in 3s


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Zarah dont hun I darent even think about it- I just feel soooo old!! I know Im not really but I just feel it  I am so pleased for Charlie and it really does renew the faith. Id love to be a fly on the wall when she tells that cow of a boss of hers 

Are you tired Zarah cos I am doing nothing but bloody yawn and nap. They asked me to stay later at work today but I just couldnt I got in and collapsed on the couch


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww thx guys but i still dont believe its real i keep thinking well maybe it is the trigger and i have tested earlier than i should have   im too scared to accept it is  

I would love u guys to get a bfp too and as zarah said all good things come in 3's


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie- ITS REAL!!!  Just enjoy the feeling hun xxxx  Lets hope this     rubs off on Zarah and me.xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im just scared that il get all excited about it and if it was trigger il get a negative soon and be all upset.

I really hope u and zarah get bfps and i have my fingers crossed for you both


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie- i'll say it one last time. IT IS NOT THE TRIGGER SHOT THAT WAS OUT OF YOUR SYSTEM A FEW DAYS AGO_ now did you hear that? Good now stop that and lets get back to lots of 
xxxxxxxxxxx Oh Im sooo happy I cant stop smiling xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ok i believe you   plus im not getting too excited ive got 6 week scan to get past first never got that far so will be very nervous until i see it in right place but im definately keeping positive as this time i know its been put in the right place


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

good girl  i know how you feel you just want to see it in the right place dont you  I was looking at the scan of my two and the third empty sac the other day. I had one at 5 and half weeks and they saw 3 sacs and yolks but only 1 hb (which they did say was early to see) then I had my next scan at 7 weeks and there was 2 heart beats  and 1 empty sac and yolk stem  Hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww thats so sad   

Yeh its just knowing its in the right place so its gonna be like the 2ww all over again waiting for that scan. Imagine if my blast had divided


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow wouldnt that be fantastic  Oooh im so excited now  Have you told any family?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

well i mentioned it to my mam but i said i wasnt sure if it was a definate positive yet


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive sent you a quick pm xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

did u get my reply


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes ta love xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

hello ladies..

Isobel I have felt normal no tiredness or anything.. I think maybe its because Im on holiday from work.. if I was at work I think I would be feeling tired.. do you start stimming tomorrow?

you ok Charlie? what did DH say?

I need to ring clinic tomorrow to check I start stimms on weds.. I hope there is no more delays


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im doing good did another test today and still  . DH is happy but i told him not to get too excited just yet. I hope you can start ur stimms soon   but il just read another girl has tested 6 days early and got bfp and she had trigger shot at same time and date so fingers crossed il be ok.    

And heres some       for u guys


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey can you believe it that Poppet and Liz havent been on here for the last few days to hear the good news?!!! It must be soooo frustrating for you Charlie when you want to tell the world! The girl who tested + a few weeks ago on my other thread tested early like you Charlie and she only had a 2 day set and she is still doing fine and dandy so   for you

zarah- i only work weekends usually so dont think its work and today whilst I was at work I had really bad palpatations that then left me with low blood pressure and an awful head ache so when I got home I had to lay down for a couple of hrs before I could do anything 
xxxx   you get to start on Wednesday. Im starting tomorrow


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww thats great then i think i can finally start getting excited about my  . It has been very quiet on the board recently.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I know it has ..oh well Ive got enough excitement for you anyway              xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol thx Isobel i really hope u and Zarah get


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all

just popped on for a sneaky peek.    woooooooooooooooooo
            Congratulations charlie14!!!!!!!

melanieb xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

thx mel


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

going on my jollys tomorrow so i hope i dont miss much over the week.

hope everyone is well. hope you get to start stimms zarah and hope yours go ok isobel.

and charlie....  it sticks and congratualtions on your


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Did- hope you have a nice week wherever your off  Wish I was going away but this tx has depleted our savings for this yr, poor Dh is now back to doing tons of over time for if this tx doesnt work  bless him xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

thx Did hope u have a lovely holiday


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

oooo isobel nothing fancy. 4 nights in a tent in Keswick - Lake District. and then week after a few nights away camping up near beamish msueum and hopefully robin hoods bay if we have time.

i love camping tho. cheap and chearful... and my air bed is sooooo comfy it feels like im at home.

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

my DH always wants to go night fishing in a tent and get an airbed but we have never got round to it. Hope u have a nice relaxing time.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Liz love i used to "do" camping and I really enjoyed it but Im afraid Im a 4 or 5 * hotel girl now  I think it comes with age  I cannot rough it now though like I say I did do it with the kids when they were young.  I have to say though I lurrve RobinHoods Bay, our first hol with the twins was spent there when they were a about 4 or 5 months old. Hope you get good weather


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww guess what Isobel i went for that job its an agency but they going to get me an assistant managers job at a doctors and they also flexible can drop hours whenever i want change to another job if i dont like current one its great for me. I told them about situation at work and said im off sick cos of what i been through and what they said and they are supportive and i said will it  not go against me if i go off sick during notice and they said no they totally understood then i can start earlier with agency


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

WooHoo charlie girl. What a week your having hun  Im really pleased for you.xx
you still feeling ok?   Do you know when you do your stimming jabs did you alternate legs each night, ie right leg one night, left the next?? I dont think she said to but I cannot re waht i did last time  xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i know its been really good for me this week. It was scary going to agency work from my permanent job but they said they have job lined up for me and i kept asking as i do need money. They said they can always offer me different jobs if i dont like it and the work is really permanent not temp but the agency pay ya. I just cant stay in my current job any longer after they treated me so bad and at least il have more on my CV if i go for any permanent jobs.

I alternated legs with my stimming injs they hurt the most as well them injs


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Charlie,
Its so quiet on here- whats going on?? What day do you have to ring the clinic up? Is is Thursday? Get ready to hear the old doom and gloom brigade!! Its all "Oh well just re things can happen between now and the scan day, do you know blah blah % of people have early miscarraiges etc etc!!" Just enjoy being pregnant hun and try not to dwell on the negatives- your a healthy young woman and you stand every chance of this pregnancy being sucessful. I know the nurses have to say it to us but sometimes you just think blooming eck just let me enjoy it!! xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol do they really say that thing is i know whats its like waiting and waiting and things can happen i know of all people what can happen. il try and keep positive. I have to ring friday. i did another test today tho still   i feel i have to test everyday now just to make sure


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You'll need that job just to pay for pee sticks!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol ive been using the superdrug ones 4 for £7.99.   there on buy one get one free at the moment. Keep thinking it will be negative one day as its very slow to come up but when it does after 3 mins u can see it clearly. I had a spare first response and tested yesterday afternoon and it came up clear which i was quite surprised at without it being first mornin wee


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Here are my tests for the last 4 days as u can see it gets darker and darker cant be the HCG shot now


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Nope hun your defo pregnant!!! Thats a nice dark line on your last one- looks like you have a very healthy amount of hormones there 
Thats good to know about the SuperDrug tests- might pop and get some myself


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

considering im only really 4 weeks today. When i ring on friday Dawn told me to tell them i need 6 wk scan as i mentioned it to her. So im gonna tell them i worked out im 6 wks 2 weeks today as my last ectopic got quite big by 5 and half so dont want it delayed.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes they'll definately get you scanned by then. i had one at 5 and half weeks as i was spotting and then I had another at 7 weeks. Its all happening for you- cant wait for you tell that cow you work with. I bet she pretends to be all pleased for you


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im staying off sick i spoke to the agency and they totally agree with me after what they have done and wont hold it against me and then i can start earlier with them hopefully. My dad saying im an idiot for giving  my job up for this but they have assured me i will get work so hopefully it will work out cant stay at that place after what they have done to me. Ive put notice in today to the manager anyway. The job they have lined up for me to start is a assistance practice manager as he said i do most of it now what is required.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Theres no holding you back hey hun


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

wow Isobel & Charlie you've had a right good chin wag today  

Melanie I forgot to say welcome last time I posted sorry... so hello & welcome  

I have rang the clinic & spoke to Denise (Dawn is on her hols now for 3wks) I start stimming jabs on Wednesday, I'm really pleased I have finally been given the go ahead   & I have a scan booked for 26th Aug

Good luck with your 1st stimming jab Isobel.. I want you to tell me all about it later so I know what to expect.. Charlie says they hurt  
Charlie how many days did you do yours for?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i did mine for about a week and half i think cant remember now. They did sting for me when it went in but im a baby lol


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I do my jabs at 8 o clock so I'll let you know later Zarah  Yeah we did have a chin wag  We have to keep this thread going dont we Charlie otherwise it'll be dead- noone on her but us 3!!! Spookily quiet on here 
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh it has been really quiet


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be thinking of you at 8pm Isobel
It is quite on here isn't it? wonder when some newbies are going to join us.. considering how busy the clinic always is, you would think we would have more ladies on here.. the thing is alot of women won't even know this thread is here.. it should be advertised in the waiting room shouldn't it?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh ur right it should be few times i been at couple had like 5-6 couples. good luck for your injections Isobel


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you girls xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Twas a doddle, it stung for about 5 seconds then that was it cant feel it or even see where  was injected  xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

well done Isobel.. my turn next


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Update for Zarah!!!
This morning it's still fine but if I put pressure on it feels bruised- yes I know I won't press on it again!!! Cant wait for you to start tomorrow night  

Charlie- how are you feeling hun?   Ooooh Im still excited for you


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for update Isobel.. I can't wait for 7pm tomorrow night   can there be any side effects with these stimming jabs?

Charlie how you feeling?

hi to all the other ladies hope your all well xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im doing on girls tested again today just to make sure still pregnant lol and yes its still there  . Having the constant hot flushes tho   and feeling abit sicky in morning 

Roll on friday then i will actually believe it  

Ive just rung the clinic for them to ask nurse if it can be a false positive at this time. Going to ring back later for the answer


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG Charlie you are going to be hard work !!!!!! You're pregnant!!!! I don't think your going to believe it till your baby is here!! No there cant be a false positive, your period is a day late now!!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i know but if they tell me that il accept it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh thank you Charlie for not listening to our words of wisdom  just be ready for the "big" talk from the nurse!!!  xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol i bet they say u shudnt have tested early   DH said just say well ur friend tested before friday and got BFN so u panicked


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes you've been very naughty and you must now feel the wrath of the nurses


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im actually dreaded ringing back wonder what they will say


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

they said its a little bit early and not to get my hopes up and test again friday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Depends who you get i guess hun. Never mind, when i got my BFP the nurse was lovely but she doesnt work there now, she was almost crying and told me I must be having twins cos of the strong line!! It was the nurse who scanned me a couple of weeks later who put the downer on me going on about the risk of miscarraiges etc etc, like I didnt already know- i was just over the moon that my body had got pregnant!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

she said dont get downheartened but i really am now


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

All they mean is that you could have an early miscarraige (chemical pregnancy)dont worry love, your line is getting stronger so just keep   I did warn you didnt I??!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol ya oh well nvm


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hun they say it everyone- like I say they said it to me and i was 5 and half weeks!!! They said it to Rach who was the last one (before you) to get a BFP on here and now she must be about 18 weeks pregnant!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I replied to your pm!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just popping out for an hr but will be back on soon!

stop the worrying, it will serve no purpose apart from upset your baby         all the way!!! xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie Im back!!

just been into work to get some shifts and i told one of the nurses about what they had said to you this morning and she said that they shouldnt behave like that and you have to keep positive  So there we are we are now going back to the     ok?? Do you feel as though your bubble has been burst now? 
xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

sort of ya and im aching abit like im coming on have to keep checking that im not bleeding


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You'll be like that anyway hun thats perfectly normal to have af pains etc right through your pregnancy, some women even get a bleed every month. What will be will be so just stay positive and re we're always here for you to have a moan at   BTW I was the Queen of the knicker checking- you try not to be you just cant help it


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya i know


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie I hope your feeling more posititve today      

I do my 1st stimming jab tonight.. I'm abit nervous about getting it right.. it's a little bit more complicated than the buserelin  

Hi to all the other girls hope your well


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh definately feel more positive today my pregnancy test was the strongest it has been this morning. I really believe it now and its sunk in im so excited but i feel like it is impossible for me to ever be really pregnant if ya know what i mean  

Good luck for your first inj u will be fine i struggled at first but once ya get the hang of it its easy


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hi Girls!! 

Hope your all ok? 

Good news about the test getting stronger Charlie- I just bought some from Super drug!!!!

Zarah- Its simple hun dont worry. Just make sure you dont swish it all about or it will go foamy, once you have got the liquid in just turn the bottle round slowly and it will disolve   BTW I went into the clinic this afternoon to pick up some Buserelin, its only £18 a bottle incase you ever need to know again- heres   you dont 

Lots of love and   to everyone xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

how much are tests from superdrug? is there a deal on? do the clinic give you any?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

The clinic give you 1 yes but Ive been and got the ones charlie has been using- Superdrug own brand early testing ones (4 days early!) and you can get 4 for £7.99 at the moment!!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I will go get some of them then


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mmm I have a sneaky feeling we'll all be testing a wee bit early


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Isobel, Charlie and Zarah.

have been reading how your all doing.... ouch with those stimming drugs, but it'll all be worth it in the end   
and charlie ....welcome to parenthood... you never do stop worrying now.. even when your little one is grown up and married... you'll still worry! its very normal to worry.. but try and enjoy the moment (easy for me to say, i dont test til next week   ) feel free to tell me the same if i get a BFP too!!  

on the note of testing early, yep your right think thats what im gonna do. testing 12dpt on sunday... will keep u posted.

love to all
melanieb xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i totally understand if ya test early i really cudnt hold out. Glad u got some of the tests lol surprised there was any left thought id bought out the whole shop


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi folks, I've now stopped wallowing in self pity and and am back to my usual   self.  Bugger the odds of ICSI not working for me if I don't try I'll never know!!! We've decided to budget for three lots of tx and after that no more.  So my apologies for not being on for a while and for being a bit of a misery **** before that!

Melanie - sorry for the delay in saying "welcome!"  It must be really exciting for you; a new home and a new job, in a new area.  I'm keeping everything crossed that you get a positive result next week!

Isobel - thanks so much for the advice and support when I was down  

Charlie - I'm   for you and your BFP - that many positive pregnancy tests cannot be wrong!!!

Zarah - hope the first stimming injection has gone ok, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you are going to be an expert by the time I eventually start mine then you can give me loads of good advice!

And loads of   and   to Poppet and all you other ladies out there.

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Minnie I really hope u do get ur BFP


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 
I have done my 1st stim jab.. I was so scared I was shaking & sweating   it went ok though.. it stung a little & bleed for a while afterwards but 1st one done   

nice to hear from you Mel & Mins.. its been quite on this thread for a while 

how hot is it today I'm soooo hot


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Zarah glad your injection went ok for ya.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah well done Zarah- my legs must be fatter than yours cos mine dont bleed


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh girls what a crap night I had.. I just couldn't sleep every 20/30mins I had an hot flush & they lasted for about 5/10mins.. then during the night & this morning I had AF pains (these have gone now) but I'm still having hot flushes, I feel all sticky & hot!!!! also I couldn't lay on the side I had done my injs because it felt sore & this morn its got a red rash around the pin prick mark... I'm thinking these stimming drugs aren't going to be as nice to me as the buserelin   

sorry about the rant.. but no one home to shout at


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Zarah i was ok with injections symptom wise, i also bled when i did injection.

Ooh get my scan date 2morrow just want scan to know everything ok.

Are aches normal to feel i dont have cramps just aches that come and go mainly when i walk about alot. Could be also that my constipated main symptom i get when at this stage of being pregnant


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

How soon do you get a scan Charlie? hope your not waiting to long.. when are you going to tell people your pregnant? after your scan? There is no way I will be able to keep it quite until my 12week scan.. I will be bursting to tell everyone  

I think the hot flushes last night might of just been the weather we are having because I feel ok now & no more AF type pains either


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies    
Zarah - Sorry you haven't been getting on to well with the injections, lets hope it is just the weather, it was roasting last night!
Charlie - Don't you have your official test tommorow?  How long until the scan?  I'm really excited for you, it's so lovely that there is someone on here who has a BFP.  Gives hope to the rest of us, even us oldies  
I'm enjoying teasing my DH he has his   test on Tuesday and already has performance anxiety!!
Anyway guys all take really good care of yourselves
 and lots of  
Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah most ppl know im pregnant but said i will confirm tomorrow as its the official test date cant keep it quiet. Me and my mum was in asda last night drooling over all the baby clothes. Scan should be at 6 weeks which will be week on monday so gonna ask them 2morrow to get me booked in asap. 

Minnie my DH was the same but was ok. On the actual EC day that he had to do it was about 20 mins i thinking was for gods sake get on with it turns out he didnt know how to get out room didnt notice thing u had to touch to get out.   

Il let u guys know what they say 2morrow. I said to DH cant get excited about this BFP until ive had scan and know its in right place then i might treat myself to one baby outfit i seen some cute stuff. I dont believe in superstition if its gonna happen it will whatever which i feel more strongly about after having 2 ectopics.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we have actually been referred to the sub fertility clinic i was'nt oving when i had bloods done at selby and the last lot i had my gp said where boarderline and needed explaining in more detail, we know my husband as a low count and sperm are of an abnormal shape whatever that means, any body got any idea please let me know it was suggested we go down ivf route or think about having sperm doner but husband dont want that as we were told it would not be his sperm used and he said he would look at as been somebody else's baby an not his


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome Caz, sorry I cant help you but Im sure someone will be able to 

Zarah- It maybe was just the weather cos it has been awfully damned hot  I feel so much better in myself since I started stimming- back to my normal self now 

Charlie- Ooooh official test day today!!!! So so happy for you xxxxxx

Min- Awww its lovely to hear from you again. I think you have made the right decision about giving it 3 goes as doing it once really isnt giving yourself a fair shot and you may live to regret not trying more when your to old to do anything about it.   you only need one go  

Liz- hope your enjoying your hols  

Poppet- I think your on holiday too arent you so  to you too and I hope your getting some sun wherever you are  

Wishmeluck- We do miss you and hope you feel like you can come back on here soon  

xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Well its official im pregnant. Called clinic this morning they want me to go in this afternoon to pick up more pessaries and get scan date. Didnt give me a big talk Isobel, wonder if she speaks to me when i get to clinic. Said they will arrange scan for when im 6 weeks.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

what do all the different things mean like icsi and tx and iui, i think i know what ivvf stands for cheers


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

tx is treatment, ICSI is sperm injection and iui is artifical insemination


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

[fly]Woo Hoo Charlie.. its offical.. YOU ARE PREGNANT [/fly] 
Aw I am so pleased for you, it really has restored my faith in getting a BFP.. I bet your smile is huge 

Welcome Caz, I think you should get an appointment at the IVF clinic & talk about your options, it will help you understand it all abit more.. give them a ring & have a chat to the receptionist, its worth a try isn't it 

Isobel.. I think it must of been the weather  glad your feeling ok.. it's getting close for us now 

Mins, my DP was very nervous about giving his sample.. but there are some mags in there apparently to help things along  my DP was in & out in no time!!!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i am happy but dont wanna get excited as yet and im glad i could turn the results around


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

well my scan is now booked 1st Sept gonna be so nervous all day as its late afternoon    its ok and everything in right place

Im really scared u guys every twinge in side or aches in my belly im panicking. Nurse said aches normal tho


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie- yeah the aches are completely normal and shows that your womb is stretching to accomadate a BABY!!!  Honestly you are going to feel weird and wonderful things over the coming weeks  I don't want you to go over to the bumps and babes thread and leave us  I dont know how others feel but it really doesnt bother me hearing about someone being pregnant so i hope your going to stay with us too cos I want to know all the details of you and your bump


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

cheers carlie and hope all goes well with scan will see what we find out on wednesday at our first appointment with hull after been sent to york an not been able to have treatment as in wrong pct area


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Who are you seeing on Wednesday Caz?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome Caz, good luck with your appointment on Wednesday.  Me and my DH (dear husband) only had our first appointment there last week, so I'm pretty new to this to!  If you want to know what all the abreviations there is a list of them in the 'getting started' section of the message board where someone has listed them all.  Also if you go in to the 'search' box at the top of the page and put in any medical terms in there lots of info will come up.

Charlie           on the BFP.  I, like Isobel, would love you to stay on here and tell us about your bump as it progressess.  It gives us all hope  

Zarah - LOL I've told DH he doesn't have to take his own 'specialist' magazine in with him.  I'm sure he will be fine despite being a bit   

 to all the rest of you ladies

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I will not be going anywhere you girls have gave me so much support i would have been lost without you all.  

I have my fingers crossed for all of ya i know we can get some more   results


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

when i got the letter to say we had to ring for appointment it was a saturday so rang on the monday which was the 3rd august and the lady at theother end of the phone said it was the next available date on the 26th an she gave me 1.30pm and she also told me it's the first appointment time as clinic is only run on a wednesday afternoon 

my letter just says the clinic is run by the following consultants, prof.s.killick, mr s McGuiness, and dr s. atkin but not actually who we are seeing,

if that makes sense


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie - I'm glad  

Caz - yes makes absolute sense.  When I was arranging our first appointment I was told it was Mr Maguiness who usually has his clinic on a Wednesday afternoon, so maybe you'll see him too.  If it is him and your appointment is like ours he'll take a medical history of you and your DP(dear partner) and discuss any fertility test results you have already.  He'll tell you what your tx options are and what your chances of success are. Then he'll get a nurse to take blood tests (if you haven't got them from your last hospital) and maybe give you a big booklet explaining all about what IVF, ICSI etc are.  They may also arrange for your DP to come in for a   test and a follow up appointment for you both after that to decide where to go from there.  Are you going to be NHS or private for your treatment?  Because if you are living in the East Riding the PCT will only fund IVF/ICSI treatment for women until they are 35 and only if neither partner has any children.  Hope that helps 

Morning and   to all you other ladies out there

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hi girls kept waking up last night with the period like aches. Im really nervous about these they have gone now but last night i really thought i was gonna bleed. I hope these are normal. Last pregnancy which was ectopic had cramps back and belly and doctor said wasnt normal and then that happened. Im really scared history is repeating itself. I dont think its same as last time tho. Hopefully its just my womb stretching   This week is going to be a hard week for me


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie love dont worry I constantly thought my period was going to start and was forever knicker checking, going out shopping was a nightmare as i spent half my time finding the ladies loos so I could check   

Off to bed, did two night duties in a row and only just got in from work now xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol everyone i spoke to said they have had them too or have had them so im keeping confident. DH knocked my boobs in sleep last night could have   him they are really sore and over the last 24 hours i have more of them montgomery tubercles. Staying


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

Minnienoodle said:


> Charlie - I'm glad
> 
> Caz - yes makes absolute sense. When I was arranging our first appointment I was told it was Mr Maguiness who usually has his clinic on a Wednesday afternoon, so maybe you'll see him too. If it is him and your appointment is like ours he'll take a medical history of you and your DP(dear partner) and discuss any fertility test results you have already. He'll tell you what your tx options are and what your chances of success are. Then he'll get a nurse to take blood tests (if you haven't got them from your last hospital) and maybe give you a big booklet explaining all about what IVF, ICSI etc are. They may also arrange for your DP to come in for a  test and a follow up appointment for you both after that to decide where to go from there. Are you going to be NHS or private for your treatment? Because if you are living in the East Riding the PCT will only fund IVF/ICSI treatment for women until they are 35 and only if neither partner has any children. Hope that helps
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Caz, yes all makes sense.  Good that you've had all your bloods done already.  If there's problems with your DHs sperm I expect they'll probably advise ICSI, that's what they've recommended for me and my DH.  Your neighbour is very lucky that it worked first time for her, fingers crossed it will be the same for you. 
Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for that minnie is helpful to know that as can read more into it your dh seems to have same problem as mine we will be nhs, what are you nhs or private is the treatment roughly the same for icsi as it is for ivf, and how long do you think it will take for referral for treatment, did you go to hri to start with


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Caz, no unfortunately we are not eligable for NHS treatment (due to my age and DH having 2 grown up children from his first marriage)  ICSI is a bit more expensive than IVF and will cost us about £5000 for each round of treatment, including the drugs    We were refered straight to the IVF unit at Hulls Womens Hospital by our GP.  I'm sorry I don't know how long you will have to wait for NHS treatment but I'm sure some of the other girls on here will be able to help you as I think most of them are NHS.

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Caz when did you get put on the NHS waiting list. I got put on last June and was ready for treatment January time but i had an ectopic in oct and had to wait for 3 months then smear came back abnormal had to wait another 3 months. so if everything ok for ya the waiting list is not very long


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

after all the messing about with been sent to york last year then finding out we were in wrong pct area and needed to be sent to hull my gp got all results sent from york so we dont have to have all bloods etc done again to save time an decrease the stress i am under the referral was made to hull on the 21st of may and i have had to fill in a form which was sent to my gp and had the bllods done again, we go to hri for our first appointment with them on wednesday at 1.30pm, an them hopefully stright onto waiting list i had smear 2 yrs ago so not due that until next july/august but everything else was o.k just not ovulting what do they do about that.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls..

just popped in to say hello & hope your all well  

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Isobel

Charlie.. when you had your scan did you stop your leg injections the same day, because I have checked my bag of drugs & I only have enough to last me till Tuesday & my scan is Wednesday or will they give me some more?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Zarah- you will get some more hun, Ill need some more tomorrow when I go, blooming expensive this lark  Ill let you know how the scan goes, hopefully something has been happening as I have a dull ache in my ovaries and lower back. 

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi girls had to ring the on call IVF nurse been having twinges in my right side and really achey leg. The twinges only last for a second but they take my breath away. She said Denise will take bloods and maybe scan me. I said i would like a scan even if they cant see a heartbeat just to know its in the right place. Il have to work on Denise 2morrow for that


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw Charlie I hope everything is ok   because the clinic did the ET it must be in the right place mustn't it? or can it travel to your fallopian tube?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

it can get to the tube even my right one cos u get left with stump and the twinges are at that side. Nurse also said it can. I really hope they scan me cos last time they did and it was really big im even gonna say that to Denise. I am hoping she will do it to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sure she will because of your history.. stay


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i really really hope so cant wait for blood tests


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I am supposed to still be doing my buserelin jabs arn't I? I just had this horrible feeling that I'm still doing them & shouldn't be!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- yes love you do the buserelin until you get told to stop 

Charlie- Im sure everything will be okay hun, but its good if they will scan you (Im sure they will) They scanned me early with the twins and like you say its good just to know its in the correct place. I used to get loads of sharp, horrid pains and twinges when I was pregnant so please try to stay  ok? Take care love xxxx

Min and Caz- hope your both ok 
xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh thanks Isobel..I'm just worrying about everything now, think it's because the most important bit is fast approaching  
what time is your scan tomorrow? I can't wait for mine on Wednesday


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Evening Ladies...

Just a quicky, well holiday to the Lake District was a disaster we had to come home early cos it did nothing but rain.
got home thursday and been busy all weekend so havent had chance to post.
and were going out tomorrow to go ape for the day.
got an interview for a new job on tuesday morning @ bishop burton.
after that going straight to co. durham to camp so we can go to beamish on wednesday.

got my follow up appointment at the IVF unit on friday with the consultant... been writing my questions down so i dont forget to ask everything.

and then on sunday were going to pick our new puppy up... a little lakeland terrier called Jim.
thought that out patterdale terrrier Dave needed a friend so DP is buying us a puppy. i cant wait im so excited. before the last ivf we wanted one but we put it on hold for the ivf and then when it didnt work DP decided we couldnt keep putting our lives on hold so we finally found the one we wanted and went and put a deposit on him at the weekend   .
not back at work till wednesday 2nd thank god.

anyway so Hi to Min, Caz, Isobel, Zarah, charlie and poppet, and wishmeluck if you still peek in on us HEY!!

Isobel and zarah hope your scans go OK not long now for you.
Caz hope your appointment goes well.
charlie hope u get it sorted tomorrow... worrying wont help tho so try to stay calm.

poppet hope your having a nice holiday and got better weather then i did.

dont think i have missed anyone... very busy on here now and im not so good at keeping up with it all when im not at work (not as much time on my hands at home LOL)

lots of     

Did xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice to hear from you Did, you sound like your keeping yourself very busy.. Good luck with your appointment on Friday & let us know how you got on


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Zarah... getting away was the best thing we did, we just got to forget about the IVF...i needed to it was controlling my mind.
excited about starting again but alot more prepared and relaxed i think.

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie hope all goes well for you i'm sure everything will be o.k but with your history i dont see why they wont scan early,

we are hoping all goes well

what treatment goes with the icsi, i was telling dh about it, but he find s it hard to understand it all as he's dyslexic, do think we should tell them in clinic on wednesday so they can explain things in a way which he can understand what they are saying.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Caz, I'm not having ICSI but I believe its when the sperm is injected into the egg, normally used with male fertility factors. If you google ICSI you will find everything you need to know.. hope this helps.

good luck with your appointments today Isobel & Charlie.. I will be thinking of you both


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

well i just got back. Mr Lesny saw me said it is quite early and they might not see anything on scan. Denise scanned me anyway tubes not really visible as ovaries still quite big, womb empty but she then came across a little black thing like this shown on this pic http://www.babyjava.net/images/ultrasound-sac.jpg but she told me it was too small to confirm whether or not it was a sac. Taken my bloods and if they come back over 1000 they said obviously they going to be concerned as they should have seen something. I am just hoping that was a sac. She also said i was only 4 weeks so im abit confused as they booked my 6wk scan for next week on friday so thats a bit strange. Sometimes i dont think they work it out right.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

It's all confusing isn't it Charlie... when do you get blood results? do you feel better now you have had scan?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i dont know Zarah im so worried now. I mean the scan didnt show anything apart from that little black shape which im   was the sac. They gonna ring me later with results but even if its high i would rather wait until weds and have more done then risk getting treatment and losing an actual baby that was in my womb. That little blob has given me a bit of confidence that it may be a baby. Hopefully my bloods will come back under 1000.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Im   everything is ok for you.. I'm sure the black thing must be the sac so that is a good sign isn't it x

I have AF type pains again today.. is that normal whilst stimming? it's not a sign of over stimulation is it? did you get them Charlie? & are you getting them now Isobel?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie, I told you I had a scan at 5 and half weeks and they said it was very early but they saw something but they could only confirm 1 proper sac then a week  later they saw 3 sacs but only 2 heart beats and the third sac was empty. I work you out to be 5 weeks today so its still is very early hun, a few days can make all the difference. I   your bloods come back ok. When do you get the results?
Im there at 3pm so Ill let you know how I get on.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

They going to ring me back but they havent rung yet. Really hoping that blob was my baby


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Denise called me my level is 1790 she said i could be having ectopic, failed pregnancy or ongoing pregnancy they just dont know yet. Gonna scan me again weds and do my bloods. Now im really worried surely they should have seen something them being that high. If ya see the link from the other post tho her level was almost 3000


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie - you poor thing you must be worried sick.  I'm     that the little blob is the baby.  I don't understand about the bloods but fingers, toes and legs crossed that when you go back on Wednesday the results are definitive and positive.  Thinking about you and sending  and  

Did - glad you are back and that the holiday did you the world of good.  A new puppy!!! how fantastic. I've got three tiny dogs they are my little babies.  If the tx doesn't work for me I know I'll end up with at least one more!

 to all you ladies and good luck with all the scans

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im   i see something on weds keeping   about the little blob tho its still summit she had to look at it for abit and they have never found it before with my past ectopics so im staying


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I   all is ok Charlie. Ill try to find my first scan pic and see what it looked like  
Scan went fine I have another scan on Wed and egg collection either Friday or Monday.
xxxxx
Zarah- yeah ive had aches and pains too hun xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh Charlie Im   for you.. wednesday will soon be here.. stay    

Isobel I'm glad your scan went ok.. what did they tell you? do you carry on with buserelin & leg jabs? how exciting EC Friday or Monday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

My lining is 13.5 and they only need it to be 10 by Friday so she said that was nice and thick. Had 11 or 12 leading follies and the lots of smaller ones but they all  need to get bigger as they weren't very big.  I got some more drugs and I have to carry on with buserelin and leg jabs till I go back on Wed and then they'll see what they are going to do. Very exciting!! What times your scan on Wed hun? xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel..I feel really excited now I have heard your news especially with me only been 2 days behind you   My scan is 2.10pm what time is yours?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

glad your scan went ok Isobel cant believe you at that stage already comes round fast.

I have read a few things were people only have seen a black spot on screen at my stage so im keeping very   i will see something weds


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

what time are you there on weds charlie?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

9am ive found loads of scans on google that look like how mine did but im still very worried but if doubled it should be about 3580 so should see something maybe that blob will get bigger     She did say i would be lucky to see anything at this stage but that was before my HCG level came back. She did spend a lot of time looking at it and even when she took probe out to speak to Mr Lesny and then came back and put back in she found it straight away tried to measure it but too small. Seeing this is better than seeing nothing


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Exactly Charlie it is very early so dont panic.  i dont think you ahve anything to stress about 

Zarah- im there at 1.45  hun. We may pass each other


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie i meant to add when i got pregnant naturally the first time they couldnt see anything and I had a scan at 5 weeks and my bloods came back at 2500. I know I miscarried but what Im saying is that it was in my womb but they couldnt see it so early- hope you know what Im trying to say and not upsetting you


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh Isobel i understand thx peoples stories make me feel very   about weds. At the moment im not upset because that little blob i think is the baby Denise just couldnt confirm in case it isnt.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

is every body at hull onwednesday we are at our very first appointment


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

looks like we are caz  .. what time are you there?


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just popping on to say a quick congrats to Charlie on her BFP, well done!

Good luck to everyone going through their treatment at the moment

Poppet


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello Poppet love, you ok? Had a good holiday? 
xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Poppet, nice to hear from you


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

our very first appointment in sub fertility unit ( gyni clinic is 1.30pm) i was told ours is the first appointment of the afternoon an the clinic is only run on a wednesday afternoon, could see some of you in passing


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie hope your scan goes ok hun     

Zarah- Hope everything goes ok for you too love  

Caz- you too hun, hope your all prepared with questions. Re if you dont understand something just ask them to explain again


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi girls

good luck with your appointments today!!!!     

sad to say i had a BFN today! but were staying focused and will be trying a new cycle in the new year! of course i'll be a HULL girlie then as we move house tomorrow!!! 
so it'll be a complete fresh start with tx at a new clinic. 

all the best and i will keep popping on from time to time to see all these much awaited BFP
much love 
melanieb xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Well i had a scan no evidence of an ectopic in my tubes and sac was confirmed and haf got bigger but was empty. Denise said it should be further on really but could be a day behind so ectopic or failed pregnany not ruled out just yet. Waiting for blood results. DH did say to Denise well everyone is different and she said embyros are not but sure they are some people detect heartbeats at different times and everything.

Im a little upset because i was expecting to see something more if bloods come back normal i will be rescanned next week. I just dont know what to think now.

Denise said its 50/50 at the moment.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mel.. I'm so sorry to here your news. It sounds like your staying positive though, which is great. I hope it all works out for you next time  . Please stay in touch x

Charlie.. I'm not sure what to say hun, you must be so worried right now. When do you get blood results? & what will they tell you? because waiting another week for a scan is abit of a nightmare, but I suppose it can't be done any sooner because it needs time to develop. Please try & stay positive  

Isobel.. good luck with your scan later. my time has been changed I'm not there until late afternoon now.. just typical that I get a delay!!!

Caz.. good luck with your appointment. I hope you come away knowing & understanding all you need to know.

Hello to all you other ladies xxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi to all  

Just gatecrashing... wanted to say good luck to caz and DH for your appointment today, hope all goes well for you  

Good luck to all you other girlz on here, hull is a fab clinic, your all in good hands  

caz xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww god i feel so much more better and positive now. Denise just called with results 3730 more than doubled in 48 hours. She has spoke to Mr Maguiness who has said its just probably an early pregnancy and I am having scan as planned on Tuesday. Oooh that has so made my day now. Because if it was an ectopic im sure that the sac would not have been in the womb and if it was a failed pregnancy i think my lvls would have gone down.

Cant wait til tuesday now its more than enough time for it to grow and maybe see heartbeat.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks caz we send you a private message on ******** let you know whats happened will also post on here for all you other girlies going to get changed now ready as going to my mam and dads so we can set off about 12 be there about half hour early i think my dads not sure were he's going once in hull think we will come up from humber bridge down boothferry rd and anlaby rd and not touch clive sullivan way as its 5mile difference


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie14 said:


> aww god i feel so much more better and positive now. Denise just called with results 3730 more than doubled in 48 hours. She has spoke to Mr Maguiness who has said its just probably an early pregnancy and I am having scan as planned on Tuesday. Oooh that has so made my day now. Because if it was an ectopic im sure that the sac would not have been in the womb and if it was a failed pregnancy i think my lvls would have gone down.
> 
> Cant wait til tuesday now its more than enough time for it to grow and maybe see heartbeat.
> 
> good good hope all goes well then


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie you sound much happier than you did earlier.. keep positive.. you are doing great xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds good Charlie- I know its hard but your little bean is tiny, tiny, tiny at the moment so it is hard to see. your bloods sound very promising hun so try to stay focused on the positive. 

Good luck to all with their appointments today xxx I feel very negative today and really dont feel like much is happening inside me  Time will tell I suppose I hope my follies have grown  
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

definately staying   after them blood results. I know its not ectopic cos the sac was in my womb and my last pregnancy was detected at this stage in my tube and they are fine she said.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

All okay  Was quite worried but everything seems fine. Got egg collection Friday morning 
xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ooh great news Isobel   good luck for friday and make sure they give you enough sedation cos they didnt me and it dam hurts.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I know I re it all too well  xx glad to see your feeling ok now xxx Roll on Tuesday eh


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just got back from clinic.. They were really pleased with me  
I have 22 follies of good size.. my womb lining is 8.5mm   I am back Friday for another scan & EC on Monday  I am sooooooooo happy I can't believe I am here at last   
I forgot to ask at the clinic, what are the rules for the men before they do there   bit on EC day? (I mean as in the prep at home before it) is it no longer than 7days but not in the 3days before EC?? does that make sense?  

Isobel I want all the details of your EC on Friday to prepare me for Monday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats Zarah- on the form it says to abstain for between 3 and 6 days!! 

xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

what form? I wasn't given a form today?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You will get it on Friday!! Calm down hun   xxx

Is it strange for you to think your eggs will be inside someone else next week?!!! What happens when they get your eggs, say if you get an odd number do you get the extra one?
xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Melanie - so sorry about your BFN but well done for staying so positive  

I don't imagine there was room to move in clinic today with all of you being there!  Delighted that everyones scans and appointments have gone so well - and good luck with the egg collection on Friday Isobel, you must be sooo excited!!!!

 to you all

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey it was the quietest Ive seen the clinic Minnie   Thanks for the luck, I just want it over and done with now  xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ooh zarah congrats on getting your egg collection day. I had EC on the monday and DH had to come home on the friday and do the thing


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ha ha my dh was concerned cos he did his stuff   last night but thats ok isnt it - Tuesday- Friday??


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I forgot to say I had 13 follies between 11 and 23 or 24 (cant re now) and then lots under ten, just re I hadnt told you lot!! As long as we get 2 decent embies Im not bothered as we arent freezing any


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel that should be fine for friday and u have some nice follies


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. I'm trying to think positively about my egg/s been inside another woman, I have just been reading all the different reasons why some women need donated eggs & it's quite sad, so this has made me feel that I'm doing such a brilliant thing for someone who has probably been through alot in her life for one reason or another & than on top of that can't have children of her own.. & theres me today with all those eggs.. I'm now looking at it has a gift.. & I don't find out if she gets a BFP or BFN so I'm thinking if I get a BFN I won't resent anything because I won't know.. if that makes sense.. If I get an odd number I get the extra one.

DP is going to do his bit at home tomorrow   because I have just been reading you need to abstain from sex for 3 -5 days before EC day.. so we have decided tomorrow is the day   

I know this might sound daft   but the clinic said my EC is on Monday.. do you think they realised its a bank holiday?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I asked about bank holiday Zarah and she said they just cram everything into the morning so they get home early, so everyone who is in for scans will be in am instead of pm   You are doing a good thing hun, lets  you and the other lady get a BFP 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we saw professor killick in gyni clinic took mine and dh's blood made an appointment to see use again on 28th of october and dh is in ivf unit to do his thign on 15th of september we are having icsi told use there is no waiting list but will be 18 wks so should be mid jan when i start with ivf drugs etc, nurse was telling use they send all bloods to st james at leeds, we get 2 chance's at the procedure, fingers crossed for a first time bfp when we have treatment in dec/jan


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

what drugs will i be using with icsi treatment you ladys seem to be at treatment stage or a lot beyond did any of you get info from ivf unit prof killick told use they would give use some info when we went over to make dh's appointment but we did'nt get anything just appointment letter


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah Caz you should have just asked as they have them lying about all over. Give the unit a ring today and ask them to send you a copy. Icsi is the same as ivf but they inject the egg with the sperm for icsi and just let it do its own thing  in ivf.

Were you across in the ivf unit at about 1.45?? Its just there was a couple over there making an appointment for a sperm analysis and the lady smiled- wondered if it was you??  If it was, you looked a lovely couple 
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no we were seeing in with prof killick then think it was after 2.30 when we were over there making our appointment


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh well Im sure your still a lovely couple


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

where is everyone today


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning girls!
This is my last check in before I go to the clinic. Hope you all have a good day and Zarah I   everything goes fine at your scan (Im sure it will )

Did- Am I remembering rightly that its your follow up appointment today?   Good luck if it is hun xxx


xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hey Isobel good luck for your egg collection and Zarah good luck for your scan today


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls- Twas a doddle. Back home and feel fine. Prof did my collection and I got 14 eggs 

Going for somw lunch now xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. wow 14 eggs, well done. Was it painful?

I have my scan in a couple of hours so I will report back later.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- it honestly wasnt, the nurses said i did fantastic and the one putting the drugs in said she didnt even give me a lot, they said the wished everyone behaved like I did!! Now i feel a bit sore but nothing what makes you want to cry  Just feel a bit of pressure underneath. Good luck with your scan hun xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww thats great news Isobel   wish mine had been so easy to have. I got 15 so not bad at all


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

How you feeling today Charlie? bet you cant wait till Tues


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies.

had my consultant follow up appointment today.

nothing much was said and the cons said the treatment went well, nothing will be done differently and there wasnt much they could do about over stimulation. he said its because of my age.
asked about another TESA for DP so we could have a reserve of sperm incase we have to start paying but they didnt like that idea and said they would make sure there was enough sperm for another go.
bit pointless really but gad i went because it put my mind at ease that it was just not our turn... ooo well not long now and well be starting again.

hope everyone is well.

hope your scan went OK zarah and isobel whoop whoop on all those eggs... bet you cant wait for egg transfer

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah Im going to be wishing this weekend away. What time was your appointment Did? Was it Prof you got to see? xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

scan went well, womb lining now 11.5 & I have 14 leading follies with the leader been 20mm, I have one more stimm jab to do tonight then thats it.. also buserelin tonight & the last one tomorrow morning then pregnyl tomorrow night & the lovely pessaries  start tomorrow night too . I am booked in for EC on Monday morning.. I am so excited now I just can't wait.

Isobel I'm glad you found EC to be painless I hope I'm the same   does a prof always do EC?

Did.. when do you start again?

Charlie.. how are you feeling?

hello to all the other ladies hope your all well xxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hio zarah- glad all is going to plan. No I think out of us lot on here there is only me and Poppet who have had a consultant. I believe poppet had Mr Lesny (she will correct me if Im wrong ) and the others had the nurses. I suppose I was lucky he was in the clinic this morning 


Honestly i feel fine, just a bit bruised but thats to be expected. I was wide awake all the time and was listening to all the chit chat going on  xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yeah and have to add the nurses were absolutely fantastic, couldnt fault them if I tried such a caring, friendly lot- sweet hearts the lot of them, they truly go out of their way to put you at ease xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yup that was me isobel. must of been anyway cos we saw the prof.

just going to walk the dog so i shall update when i get back xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow you all sound like you have all had good appointments today, isobel did you get a choose of just sedation of general anasetic as i am usual very ill if i have a general anasetic, it makes me throw up sorry to be personal an hope i dont put anyone of there tea, am usual like that for a couple of days after as well do think i should mention it to prof when i see him on 28th of october and i forgot to mention a condition i have called raynauds syndrome so i need to tell them about that when we go for follow up in october, 

sorry changing the subject abit when i used to have teeth out they used to give me gas and that also made me ill and very sick, do you have to have sedation, do you know we are'nt quite as far on as you all are so that why i am asking to have plenty of time to prepare. 

charlie relax it's bank holiday so you have got some quality time to spend with dp an if i dont post before tuesday good luck with scan,

isobel when are you have embryo transfer or dont you you know yet sounds good 14 eggs, what treatment is it you are having eg ivf/icsi


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

you just get sedation caz, its enough to dull the pain etc (quite a nice feeling ) Thye are ringing me on Monday to say whether I have to go in then for a 3 day transfer or wait till Wednesday for a blast. We are having ivf as DH sperm is super 
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz.. I'm the same as you everything makes me sick & dizzy.. anasectic, strong painkillers etc.

Isobel thanks, you have put me at ease I just can't wait for EC.

My ET is going to be Thursday or Saturday.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel your lucky i was in so much pain when i had mine. Im sort of looking forward to tuesday but nervous as well in case sac still empty. Ive just been to asda and seen a real cute winnie the pooh outfit and if everything goes ok at scan im gonna buy it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey just thought when I put DH sperm was super I wasnt bragging what i meant was the problem is with me not him, i suppose he has perfectly average sperm!!!! Yeah Im sicky with GA too.

 thinking Charlie xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yep keeping positive definately feel hormonal woke up last night and felt quite sick today. Boobs are very big as well and them milk spots are all over them now. Constipation is hurting me tho just bought some activia and bran flakes to try and help.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie, Im sure everything will be fine, you seem to be having good symptoms.. stay   x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks that put my mind slight at ease still have to mention raynauds syndrome though as sadation is like having anasectic, an got to be careful as hands and feet go a nice blue colour if i get cold, it's not very nice in winter i have go out well wrapped up will have to find gloves and stuff ou as i will be needing them from binging to mid october depending on how cold it gets,
cant wait to hear when you get the call to say you are having et, 
prof killick said icsi is best for use as it's both of use dh sperm low and me no ovulation, it's the drug thing i am not looking forward to told use we would be starting treatment in about 18 wks

you just get sedation caz, its enough to dull the pain etc (quite a nice feeling ) Thye are ringing me on Monday to say whether I have to go in then for a 3 day transfer or wait till Wednesday for a blast. We are having ivf as DH sperm is super 
xxx
[/quote]


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hey everyone. god its soo busy on here im struggling catching up.

zarah we start again end of september, my day 1 should be this time next week so drugs start end september... not long now.

caz... dont worry about the drugs, they are not as bad as you may think.

god back to work next wednesday... my 2 weeks off have gone so quick. only 8 weeks ish tho and i get some more time off  

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Well done on getting 14 eggs Isobel!!! Thats a good number to have so I'm sure you're pleased.  I hope they all do well and you have some good ones to choose from to put back.  Oh and you're right I did have Mr Lesny, I didn't realise that the nurses did EC too. Guess you learn something new every day!

Zarah - good luck for Monday!  Hope it all goes really well for you, sounds like you might get a good number of eggs too!

Hi to everyone else.  Have a good bank holiday

Poppet
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Poppet


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Poppet  I appreciate your support 

You all excited now zarah?? Its going to kill me waiting till Monday to hear how many have fertilised  Last time I had tx they only did 2 day transfers!

Charlie hun- the sac cannot be empty if your bloods are getting better  All sounds very good to me. i also went out shopping for baby clothes early I just couldnt resist. i know some people think its tempting fate but to be honest I think anything can happen at any point so just try to enjoy your pregnancy cos you'll miss it when it's over (it soon passes!!)


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel Im so excited, that much so I just can't stop smiling   do you have to wait until monday because its weekend? If my EC is Monday will I know on Tuesday how many have fertilised? 

Charlie I will be baby shopping as soon as I got my BFP.. I have to stop myself buying things now!!


----------



## mrsreeve (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I am fairly new to the site - been reading for a while - but have only made my first post in the last few days. Caz1976 very kindly helped me out and pointed me in this direction - so here I am!!

I guess I should introduce myself a little ...

My name is Vikki and I'm 30, my husband Andy who is 24 (lucky me!! ) I came off the pill in February 2007 and have been pregnant five times since. Unfortunately this was three ectopics and two very early miscarriages. I had my left tube removed with my first ectopic and have been treated with Methotrexate twice for ectopics on the right.

We have finally been referred to the sub-fertility clinic at Hull Women & Children's Hospital and have our first appointment on Wednesday 9th September and we are quite nervous about it. Caz has talked us through it and it doesn't sound too bad - although my hubby is already panicking about having to give a "sample"!! How is it that he expects sympathy for having to - well, you know! He was also disappointed to discover that he doesn't get a 'helping hand' from one of the nurses!! 

I think my own nerves, for now at least, are about getting weighed. I know I need to lose some weight and am doing so - I'm just worried they'll just tell me to go away and not do a thing until I have the correct BMI. I hope not - I hope we make _some_ progress - however slow.

I haven't had chance to read this thread yet - hadn't found it until it was pointed out - but I'm going to go through now and see how everyone is getting on!

Caz - thanks again for your reply. Professor Killick performed my laparoscopy with my first ectopic and I am very much hoping I get to see him - he was lovely!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mrs reeve glad you got to use over here the ladies are all very nice on here an are very helpful, we saw prof killick on wednesday so looks like we are under him our selfs he was very nice my husband is dislexic and so we explained this to him when we went in an said if he used any fancy medical words he would'nt understand an he was fine with that, tell your husband not to worry about thati have been told they provide magazines etc to help them with there thing, i had to ring ivf unit myself on thursday as we were'nt given the info we should have had about the treatment an my husband said for me to ask if i could go into the room with him an she said if thats what i wanted to do then thats fine to do so, tell him not to worry about it, it will be a tuesday as thats the only day they do seman analysis they told use,


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Vikki, welcome to the thread, prof killick removed both my tubes.. he is lovely. 
My DP panicked about giving his sample but it has to be done & if your hubby is anything like my partner, he thinks there is cameras in the room & everything   but really he knows there isn't.. to be honest from a womans point of veiw men can normally give it there best no matter where they are   I'm sure he will be just fine.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm soooo excited about how well everyones tx is going at the moment!!!  God knows what I'll be like when its me  

Good luck to Isobel and Zarah for Monday  

Mrsreeve welcome!!!  My DH was at the clinic this Tuesday to provide his  , he also went mad that he had to pay £90 and recieved no assistence!!!  He was a bit dissapointed by the selection of magazines available but they clearly did the job as he was in and out in no time!

And to all you other ladies out there all my   and   

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning ladies 

I had a good nights sleep apart from the blooming pessaries- yuck they are awful! I am on AL from work now but a bit gutted as i feel fine and could have gone in this weekend  Im all on my own till tonight as the kids are at friends and DH is at work so looks like  Ill be on here alot today or reading my books to occupy myself. I darent do too much in the house as DH has warned me and he'll go mad when he gets in if I havent listened 

Welcome Vikki, you'll be very welcome here hun and anything you need to know just shout  Prof Killick is lovely so you have nothing to worry about, he's so friendly and really goes out of his way to put you at ease. xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- I think you get a call on day 2 with yours being done on a Monday, re they dont keep taking them out to look at them as that doesn't do them any good, so you'll have to be patient  xxx

DH said a funny thing last night, he said we got 15 eggs  i don't know now Im all confused but he seemed adamant it wasn't 14. Ill find at on Monday


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I think something is definately happening with my pregnancy. Since last night ive found it uncomfortable to walk pelvic ache and discomfort near groin on both sides. Hurts to even lift leg up. Must be all my ligaments adjusting.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

That sounds right Charlie all your ligaments will be stretching xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow look at all you girls with lives out and about on a saturday!!!  Today is dragging so much 
I should really ring my mum but she doesnt know about this tx and i always feel as though she knows something is going on 

i am eating like a horse, i think its the boredom 

hope your all enjoying your weekends 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hellllooooooooooooooo Ladies!

Just checkin in on ya all  

Charlie!!!!!  OMG!!!!!!  Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!  Whens your scan?

Isobel - Good luck for monday, everything crossed for you.

Zarah, are you ringing for results monday too?  Its so busy on here now i cant keep up!!!  Theres lots of newbies i dont know yet, hiya to ya all  

Lots of Luck and babydust to you all

S
xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hiya scooby i have a scan tuesday


----------



## mrsreeve (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi again!

Thanks for all your welcomes everyone!!

My husband is sat reading the threads with me and it's making me laugh so much!  Almost cried at the mention of cameras, and says he's definitely taking his own magazines - the thought that other men "giving their samples" and maybe leaving a little behind is making him feel a little bit ill!  His mind is in overdrive - but it's funny to see.  I don't know who he is kidding to be honest - I'm sure he wont have any problems when it comes to it!! 

It seems like everyone rates Prof Killick highly - I really hope we get to see him.

Isobel - are the pessaries Crinone?  If so, I had them with my last pregnancy (which turned out ectopic) and I sympathise - the build up was awful and (tmi alert) I used to have to scoop it out every day or two (sorry!).

Charlie - congratulations on your pregnancy and good luck for your scan on Tuesday!

Zarah - hope you don't mind me asking - did you have your tubes removed because of ectopics?  I've had one removed but am contemplating having my other removed if it is badly scarred.  I know I shouldn't be thinking that far ahead - not until I know what's going on in there - just trying to prepare myself really.

Hope everyone had a good day today.  I've had a quiet day really - cleaned bathroom, went food shopping and watched Challenge Cup Final.  Swimming tomorrow and may have a drive out to Spurn Point!

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel what are the pessaries for, as i always thought they were used when you have a block age and cant go to loo


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well ladies i have been tidying a bedroom out an getting shut of the single bed that was in there is it was broken it's only a small room it's surprising how much room there is in there now, if we are successful when we get as far on as some of you are now i did'nt want to be chewing about with it then an something going sadly wrong, so we decided to do it now as we been talking about it for a while any way but lets hope when it happens al goes well as that will be the babys bedroom, as that never been changed since we moved in from when the people that were in here before use they had it decorated just how i wanted it so it was left.


----------



## mrsreeve (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Caz - sounds like you've had a very busy day!!  Good to be prepared!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz I think the pessaries (they are for your vagina not  your bottom  ) have chemicals in to help maintain the lining of your womb and keep the egg happily snuggled inside of you.
 and   to you all
Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all..

Vikki, I haven't had an eptopic pregnancy, I had both my tubes removed becaused they were damaged & filled with fluid & I was advised by Prof Killick to have them removed before I started IVF treatment because the fluid in them could leak into my womb & destroy any chance of my IVF been a success.. so i took his advice & had them both removed.. which to be honest I'm glad about because they were no use to me anymore.. hope this helps & I don't mind you asking.. thats what we're here for to help each other  

Isobel I started with the pessaries last night  not the most lady like thing to be doing to yourself just before bed   

I am looking forward to tomorrow so much I just can't wait for EC, just washed my dressing gown & off to buy some slippers.. I am soooooo fussy!!!!  

Charlie.. Tuesday will soon be here, not long to wait now  

Caz.. I sorted my spare room out at the beginning of my treatment for the same reason as you, although thats was 6weeks ago & its already turned back into the junk room again!!!!  

Hello to everyone else.. hope your all having a nice bank holiday weekend xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all!
yes Minnie your right thats exactly what they are for and exactly where they go!!!! 

Vikki- My DH thought exactly the same about the "sample" room he even pressed the button you press for the door to open with a tissue as he said he didnt trust everyone to have washed their hands 

Thanks for the good wishes Scooby- your twins are growing up fast- treasure this stage cos it doesnt last  I was thinking of asking the clinic if I could return one of mine and pick a new one up  - Im only kidding girls!!!

Well Im doing ok and not stressing too much considering what stage Im at. Id love to know what my little embies are doing but I'll just have to be patient and wait till tomorrow 

Zarah- hope your ok hun and still looking forward to tomorrow. I'll probably be there too tomorrow at some point for my transfer 

Lots of love and  to you all xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. is your transfer tomorrow? I didn't realise that


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I dont know yet Zarah, Ill find out tomorrow. If I have a 3 day transfer it will be tomorrow if they think we can get to blast it will be Wednesday


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yep almost tuesday im starting to get very nervous now just want to see something in the sac and i will be happy. Just sucks i have to wait until end of day for scan booked in at 3.30


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh try not to think about it love. Plan something to do on Tuesday morning so your not sat thinking about it  Im sure your gonna be fine xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya im gonna try and keep my mind off it. Although i went in town today and went in tescos saw a tommee tippee steriliser i wanted for £10 on offer and some the tommee tippee bottles and a nappy wrapper for £10 also which was £30 originally so if everything ok at scan on tuesday gonna buy them while they on offer.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Theres gonna be no stopping you after Tuesday  xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol i know


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

everything will be o.k charlie i'm sure,

just thought if no body minds me asking do you have to go to the group onfo evening's as it's diffecult for use as we dont drive our selfs an relie on my father how cant drive at night due to eye problems


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Caz, yeah Im afraid its compulsary. i heard a couple complaining about having to do it when I was there once and they were told it had to be done before they could start treatment


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning Ladies,
well I'm up & ready for it   I'm still not feeling nervous   but I am very excited.. I am sure by the time I get to that waiting room I will be very nervous..
Anyway must dash need to go get a shower.. I will report back later    

xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck again Zarah, what time is your appointment xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im feeling sick at the prospect of the clinic phoning us  Oh roll on 9.30 and put me out my misery!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Zarah good luck for egg collection 
isobel, hope you call comes soon. fingers crossed for you little eggies

lotso of    and       to you both xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah good luck for your egg ecollection today hope u get lots of eggs

Isobel good luck for ya little embryos


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello girls,

Clinic rang almost an hr ago but being txting friends etc!!

Anyway out of 14 yes it was 14 not 15 I wonder who had the sedative on Fri me or DH!! Back to the story.. out of 14  10 fertilised and today 7 are grade 3 4 being the highest so we are waiting till Wednesday for a blast transfer ( I hope and  )

thanks for all your good wishes
xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww great news Isobel thats how mine was on day 3. U should get some good blasts then well done


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Charlie, still so nervous hun. I want to sleep the next couple of days away 
xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh thats like me i just want 2morrow to come now. Im getting more and more nervous and worried as the hours go by.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I just looked at my first scan pic Charlie and it is just a white blob  I think your doing fine love xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im hoping and   everything is how it should be dont need anymore problems after my 2 ectopics cant deal with anything bad happening again to me.

On the other hand tho ive actually got a bump already its so obvious for people to see thought this is abit early but im only petite anyway. Il try and get DH to take a pic


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

hi girls.. just a quick one before I have a sleep... I got 16 eggs. All went fine I didn't feel a thing  

Glad you got some good news today Isobel.. well done


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww thats good news Zarah


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

where about do the info evenings take place and do they do any of them during day as well


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Firstly- Woo hoo Zarah, i am sooooo pleased for you hun and Im glad it didnt hurt- I love the sedative bit makes you all woosy doesnt it  This is al so exciting 

Caz- the open nights happen at night (well about 5.30) as they are in the ivf unit so it obviously has to be free of patients. It only lasts a couple of hrs.

Charlie- your gonna be ok  I know thats easy for me to say but Im sure you are, I think of you like the little sis I havent got so Im   you get good news


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had a little sleep, still feel a little tired but just going to lay on the sofa for the rest of the day   I have period type pains now so I have just taken a couple of paracetamol.
The clinic are going to ring me Wednesday Morn between 9-9.30am to let me know how my embies are getting on..I   they do well. 

Prof Killick did my EC, he is such a nice person. All the nurses were lovely they really looked after me. The only problem I had was trying to get the needle in for the drugs.. a nurse tried it in one arm, didn't work.. then she tried the other arm, still didn't work, Denise came & tried it in my hand still no joy, so I had it at the side of my wrist in the end.. so I ended up looking like a pin cushion  
The feeling from the drugs was very nice.. I enjoyed that part  

Charlie I hope your scan goes well tomorrow, Im looking forward to hearing about that


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hi Zarah- your gonna look like me then all battered and bruised! We went in town earlier and I suddely could sense someone looking at my hands then I realised they are both just huge bruises!!

Ah Im glad Prof did it for you hun, he's a star isnt he?  Im also glad it went ok and your not thinking "She lied to me!!" I wonder if your recipient knows she has 8 eggs now? Oooh it's all bloody marvellous  to me!!!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, I assume my recipient will know because her DH would of had to give his   today. I bet she is over the moon. I hope she is anyway.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

isobel snow drop said:


> Charlie- your gonna be ok  I know thats easy for me to say but Im sure you are, I think of you like the little sis I havent got so Im  you get good news


Aww Isobel thats so sweet 

Thx Zarah i look forward to telling you my news as long as its good news


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Your welcome Charlie  What time is your appointment again?

zarah- oh yeah course he will have, your alright its just me  I have been up since 4am so thats my excuse.

Charlie- did you suffer with trapped wind etc after your egg collection cos I am an its driving me mad, right across my shoulders and in my stomach. Didnt know whether it was the egg collecrtion or the pessaries.

I feel crap today, if it was this time next week I would have believed I was pregnant  When we went in town I had to come back after half an hr cos was just so hot and sicky. 

I   all this positive news continues over the next few weeks


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

my appointment is 3.30. I suffered badly for 5 days after my EC being really bloated and in a lot of pain it felt like i had a laparoscopy again with the gas they put in


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I am in pain too   especially my left hand side, I had alot more follies on my left than I did on my right. I am glad you mentioned the trapped wind feeling because I have that aswell, its not in my shoulder yet!!! but I remember that from when I had my laparoscopy.
I am taking paracetamol but doesn't seem to be touching the pain. Did you guys take paracetamol or ibropfen? I hope this doesn't last for days


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi girls

Isobel - great news about the embies! Hope you have some good ones on Wednesday to put back. And of course you were right about the numbers - if your DH is anything like mine they don't pay attention to detail half the time.

Zarah - well done on the 16 eggies.  Your EC sounded a bit like mine, I ended up with the cannula in my wrist after they tried three times.  Wait a few days and you'll notice the massive bruises they leave behind! I hope both you and your recipient are successful!!

Charlie - good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Hi to the other girls

Love

Poppet
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah thats what my shoulders and tummy feel like, as if Ive had an op. I didnt need any pain killers Zarah but you can use brufen and paracetomol together  so might be an idea if your in pain hun  

Thanks Poppet, no your right my DH doesnt pay attention to any details, English isnt his first language  so maybe I should be patient but sometimes he does annoy me!! ( I still love him lots though )

Charlie- Aw hun Im gonna be thinking of you all day tomorrow, it's gonna be a loooooooooooooong day 

I am still so scared about Wednesday  Dont know what Im going to be like by Tuesday night 

xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Zarah i totally understand how you feel. I had the same pain and it does get worse before it gets better. I found the days after it quite bad all i did was lay in bed. No painkillers really worked for me and if they did it wasnt for very long. 

Just found out DH's auntie is coming to stay 2morrow for a few nights. I hope nothing is bad at my scan cos im gonna be sat crying all night and ya just wanna be on your own when summit bad has happened. Because we live at his dads at the moment dont really get a say about her coming


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im sure nothing is going to be wrong Charlie love     
xxxxxxxx

Zarah- if its bad tomorrow try moving about cos I think that was my problem- I was on my own all weekend and I cabbaged out reading books and coming on here. xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

the best thing for me was to lie in bed all day because the pain starts to feel like you have been winded and even breathing hurts like mad i even thought i had OHSS it got that bad. 

Your right Isobel its gonna drag like hell for me


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah but you are supposed to move about to shift the wind Charlie, they always say that after an op. i know it hurts like hell but it does help move the trapped air pockets


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

oh Isobel i tried to move but it was so painful.

Well today is my big day ive been up since half 6 got such a bad headache. Im so nervous i just think all is over for me already


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi guys!

Charlie - hope today flies by, I'll be thinking lots of   for your scan later although I'm sure you won't need it

Zarah - sorry your insides are giving you jip, fingers crossed the pain will start to ease.  Would a hot water bottle on your tum help  - that's my cure for everything!!!

Isobel - I'm   your get a fantastic bunch of blasts from your eggs.  If you have any left after transfer are you going to have them frozen?

Haven't you all done so well though, egg numbers wise, its fab!

Poppet - when do you start your next treatment?  I think you might be next, then me then Caz! Would be nice if there were some other ladies having treatment at the same time as I'm sure I'll be a bit  when I start!!

Anyway   and   to all you ladies out there

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie - the odds are everything is just starting for you hun, not ending.  Try and stay   , but I understand with what you've been through before you expect the worst, but try not to.  I'll be thinking about you today and sending you  
Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh thats the thing because the worst has happened to me i dont expect to see that baby


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooo Charlie THE day is here!!!!!  Its gonna be fine hun, Im soooo excited for you 

Minnie- thanks love I need all the   I can cos Im sooo doubtful they are going to turn to blasts- dont know what it is just got this uneasy feeling   No even if I was lucky enough to have some to freeze I wont cos Ive had bad experiences with frozen embies (none surviving the thaw when i had about 12 frozen!!) and blasts have an even worse sucess rate than embies for thawing out ok. It costs about £500 to freeze and then about £1100 to have a frozen embryo transfer so Id rather put £1600 to a fresh cycle and have the increased chance of it working. Are you getting excited about your forth coming tx? You will be started before you know it  I cant believe mine will all be over soon and if it hasnt worked Ill have to wait till Dec/Jan till we have saved up another £4000! 

Zarah- how you feeling today?  Yeah Minnie is right about the hot water bottle, I did that too i forgot to mention it yesterday- its good to keep your womb warm too just until transfer that is and then re not to over heat it. xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

omg this day is dragging


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I haven't been up long, I have nearly had 12 hrs sleep   I must of needed it.. I don't seem to have pain like yesterday, but I can feel  little twinge type pains.. I am going to have a tidy up & see how it goes.. I do feel bloated though.

Charlie good luck with your scan later, I am sure everything will be fine    

I wonder if my eggs have fertilised.. I can't wait for tomorrow morn when the clinic ring me

Isobel.. is it ET tomorrow? what time?

Poppet.. nice to hear from you.. I hope your well

Hello to all the other ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh poor Charlie is at the clinic now    

Zarah- You should start feeling better soon by the Sunday I was right as rain  I   you get a very nice phone call in morning  They will ring me in morning too about babies!!! If everything is still ok I will be going in later in the morning. Would you like a blast transfer? They told me as long as you have 3 decent ones they can leave you till day 5. I   you and the other lady get some beautful embies


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hiya girls im very happy saw my little baby and even the heartbeat. Its a bit behind at 5+5 weeks but she said its nothing to worry about having another scan next week to check everything still ok. Ive bought the steriliser and nappy wrapper lol thought y not ive seen the heartbeat now further then ive ever got


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO  I knew it!!!! I am over the moon for you Charlie          

Did Denise do your scan? 

Its amazing seeing it there where it should be isnt it?

Lots and lots of love xxxxxxx Oh Im soooo happy


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

BTW on one of my eraly scans they dated one of mine a little bit older and one a bit younger  They will give you a proper dating scan at 12 weeks


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Denise did the scan ya when we saw it and it showed heartbeat i cried a little. She said its still early days yet but i said its further then i have ever been before. Its the best feeling seeing it in the right place for once.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I know its like your own personal mile stone isnt it seeing a heart beat? i knew it would be Denise cos I had just been on the phone to her 
xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i wasnt expecting it so its a big milestone for me and theres no reason why i cant carry it to 12 weeks im hoping nothing goes wrong


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I did have a little bit of old blood in my womb she said but it wasnt active bleeding so she said no need to worry about it. plus i was nowhere near the sac


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw Charlie thats fantastic news.. I am soooooooooo happy for you. I'm not surprised you cried a little, I would be the same. I would also have gone out & bought some baby stuff just like you have   You must be so relieved but you have now seen your baby's heartbeat so you can enjoy your pregnancy now.. well done hun  

Isobel.. I would like to go to blast.. but I will do whatever the clinic thinks best. I just want it to be tomorrow morning so I know how they are getting on because I can't get those embies out of my mind.

My pains have gone, I have been fine all day but I am very bloated. I look pregnant already


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww thx Zarah im going to asda soon was going to get the outfit i saw but im scared to buy anything else might just wait abit but then im dying to ive wanted to do this for years 

I really hope you guys get a BFP from your treatment that would be great all being pregnant at the same time.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh I was in Boots buying vests and sleep suits and these really sweet baby nighties that you cant buy now when Id had my first real scan (Ive saved them so i can get them out the loft if I need them!)
xxx
good luck for tommorow Zarah xx they rang me at 8.45 so be next to the phone xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel I will probably sleep next to the phone tonight  good luck to you too for tomorrow  

Charlie if you want to buy that outfit from Asda then you buy it girl


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie soooo happy for you    Glad you've started shopping already!  Don't you hold back, just enjoy every second of it - you deserve it after everything you have been through.

Zarah and Isobel good luck for tommorow   everything is perfect for you both

 and   to all you ladies out there

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks girls dont know what Id do without you all xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel good luck for ya embryo transfer tommorrow.

Zarah fingers crossed for ya little embies.

Girls your so great and supportive my mam is so excited it will be her first grandchild as im her eldest she is dying to buy stuff i said go and do it if ya want to i have i want her to enjoy it as much as i do.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies. just a quickie, back at work tomorrow so i shall do more tomorrow.

just wanted to say quickly.

isobel good luck for your transfer tomorrow
and zarah good lukc for you phone call. its so exciting that phone call.

best go cos i have a 7 week old puppy chewing my toes.

take care everyone xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your good luck wishes girls.. it means alot


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww charlie so pleased for you just enjoy the pregnacey and keep thinking   buy whatever you want if you feel the the need girl,

thats what i'll be doing when we have had treatment an get bfp i'll tell you as i have normally been buying for sister's babys or brother-in-laws little girl and will soon be buying for there new baby as well thats due next year would be good to have my own within a few month's of a new niece or nephew, me is thinking as i have waited so long for it,

good luck for your transfers isobel and zarah hope it all goes well keep use posted


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning girls 

Oh my stomach is swirling round like Im at Hull fair! Cant help but feel negative at the moment until I get that call 

DH was such a sweetie yesterday and said "Love if it doesnt work this time all we've wasted is money thats it so all it means is I do more over time at work and I dont mind that" With it taking 3 attempts last time I cant help but think its going to take at least that again even though people keep saying that there have been advances etc since then 

Zarah- i hope you get your phone call nice and early hun- I was sat next to the phone and I still jumped 10 feet high when it rang!! When it rings take a couple of deep breaths  I think Ive done quite well this time even answering the phone as last time DH had to do it as I just used to start crying  Even this time though I could hear my own voice going a bit wobbly whilst she was explaining it all to me- bet she thought she had some kind of loony bin on  the phone 

Did- lovely to hear from you hun, it wont be long now till you get started again- are you starting to feel excited again or is it different now you've been through it once? For me it lost its initial excitement after the first two goes so I think thats why I was really chilled out and relaxed when i got my BFP on the third attempt as I really didnt expect to get it 

Caz1976- Thanks for the good luck wishes. I know what you mean about buying for nieces and nephews, when I had my first tx my niece was about 3 and she was like my own daughter I looked after her during the day,took her on holiday etc so much so that when her own mum  took her out somewhere on her own I used to worry about her  She is now all grown up and starting Uni next month but she has a brother who has just turned 1 and he is now my little baby who is spoilt rotten and I love him to bits. I   you get your own   very very soon so you can enjoy all that baby shopping 

Charlie-   to you mummy! Oooooh its exciting hun xxxxxx

Minnie- How are you hun? 

Poppet-   hope you ok xxxx

Love and   to everyone who I may have forgotten I didnt mean to but its a bit early  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning..

I am so nervous waiting for the phone to ring (they did say between 9-9.30am) but I'm expecting it any time from now.. 
Isobel I'm feeling negative aswell.. I keep thinking what if there as been a problem & no eggs have fertilised   
I hope you get your call soon & take your own advice with those deep breaths


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah and Isobel good luck with your phone calls i have my fingers crossed for ya i know you will both be fine


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Im soooooooooooooooo happy       

I have just had my phone call... I got 17 eggs not 16. So after my share I got 9.. 7 have fertilsed normally & 2 abnormally.
Out of my 7 I have 4 grade 3/4 & 3 nearly 3 grade... how good is that   They are going to ring me again tomorrow morning to see how things are going & decide if it will be a transfer tomorrow or if they are still doing well I will go to blast 

WOO HOO xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw zarah what a relief for us both  I got my call at 8.48 yes I was watching the clock  Thye said that i have one excellent blast and one almost there so they are hoping by the time I go in it will have caught up, others not there yet but told her Im not bothered as we're not freezing anyway. Im in at 11 for transfer- how big is my smile?  i think you'll be going to blast hun xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel my smile is huge too... I will be thinking of you at 11am.. good luck hun xxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Zarah, it's the first time Im going into the clinic feeling ok


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww congrats girls im sooo happy for you both. 

Isobel good luck for transfer i loved it when they showed my little embie on the screen before they put it back.

Zarah well done thats a lot of eggs you i really think you will get a blast mine were at that stage also on that day they reallly come on fast


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. where are you hope everything as gone well


----------



## melHull (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Nice to see there are other people on here to chat too.

Worried as hell got my first endcrinologist appointment tomorrow it was a cancellation, not sure what to expect hence me been worried.

Im lucky i have not had long to wait i have a FSH of 38 and LH 68, my internal scan came back clear and i have had regular periods apart from a couple of months ago, then they went regular and now i am two weeks late but am not pregnant.

Never had irregular periods up and till now so its all come as a bit of a shock.

Im 26 with no children but i was preg at 21 but miscarried, so not sure whats going on really.

I have not been trying to get pregnant but want to start trying and then i got the results back as not 'normal'

Hope i can chat to some people who maybe in a similar situation xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Mel..
What is an endcrinologist appointment? I'm not in the same situation as you so I won't be much help but I'm sure someone will be able to help so please stick with us xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

where r u Isobel hope your transfer went ok


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all

Zarah - fantastic news, 17 eggs, wow!!!  You must be soo excited.

Isobel - Hoping that your egg transfer has gone well today. Hopefully your chilling out relaxing and thinking   implantation thoughts!

Melly welcome!  Nice to have more new people on here   I think an endocrinologist is a doctor specialising in hormones so I presume you have a problem with your hormones?  Me and my DHs fertility problem is down to his   but I'm sure that there are lots of other ladies on here who have had similar issues to you so I'm sure that they will be able to help you.  Are you seeing the endocrinologist at the Womens Hospital in Hull or are you off elsewhere?  Well best of luck with it and let us know how you get on.

 and   to all you ladies out there

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel where are you? your worrying me now


----------



## melHull (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Bubbles, 

Yeah its just past Hull Royal, down Gladstone Street, my levels have come out as FSH 38 and LH 68 regular periods always apart from the last few months, internal scan clear so bit puzzling at the moment.

Im actually looking forward to going, getting some knowlege and answers hopefully.

Its amazing you spend years trying to stop yourself from getting pregnant and when you wanna try you hit a wall lol.

Hopefully ill keep positive tomorrow cause i have been finding it quite hard and thats not helping  me.

Im more worried that its early menopause, which Dr Jenni Holmquist from The Highlands first suggested, fingers crossed its not xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello girls, im sorry but I was ordered to bed by DH so thats where Ive been all day 

Transfer went great couldnt have been any better. Mr Maguiness did it and everything was fine  Yeah Charlie seeing the blasts on the screen is amazing isnt it? Very special moment. So its official i now have 2 blasts inside me!! If Im honest still not very confident about it all but at the same time I realise its out of our hands and there is nothing I can do to change the outcome.
Zarah you going to hate this bit!! They are now making us wait 20 days from embryo for testing!!! Couldnt believe what she said!!!!!

thanks for all your well wishes and sorry for scaring you  
xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel you had me worried... BUT your DH was right to send you to bed.. 2 blasts wow, you must be over the moon.. well done  
20 DAYS!!!!!!!!! WHY? NO WAY CAN I WAIT 20 DAYS!!!! can you?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

dont think so but DH said we have too, oh well if it hasnt worked Im sure Ill know before test day 

Sorry for all the worry.
Back to bed now
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Isobel thats great news fingers crossed for ya. 

20 days OMG ya know id struggle with that could not even last a week


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning girls,
clinic have just rang.. I am going to blast stage, I'm booked in for Saturday morning  
I have 2 grade 3+ (6 cells), 1 boarderline to those 2, 1 x (5 cell), 3 x (4 cell).. The clinic said this is ok so I will take their word for it  

I still can't get over the 20day wait.. why change it? My DP said I'm not allowed to test early, if they tell us 20 days then I have to do as I'm told... I know I will never make 20days..NO WAY..
Charlie you would of never got to 20 days    
Isobel hope your feeling ok today   how long do the clinic tell you to rest for after ET? I'm just wondering because I go back to work on Monday after having 7weeks off  

Hello to all the other ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

20 DAYS !?!?!?!?!? WHAT ?!?!?!?  

I thought 16 days was torturous enough!!

Come on Isobel, positive thoughts please!!!!!   

Good Luck for Saturday Zarah xxxxx

S
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats a long time to wait till test day 20 days i always thought they said 2 wks that what a friend of mine was told 18 mths ago an thats lnog enough hope i dont get told to wait 20 days that will kill me an i am goner so inpatient,

wow zarah thats great news for you lets hope all goes well for you as well

and you both get the bfp you are wanting,

charlie did you go get the set you wanted or have you managed to resiist it,

we are just waiting for our letter after seeing prof last wk as he said he sents letter to use rather than gp after consultation along with a couple of forms to sign one for use and one for gp to sign,

hope the rest of the girls are doing well and staying positive,

i've been looking at breast pumps and prams (silver cross) to get an idea of the prices wont buy new though as cant afford it, even though it will be our first and only baby.

i'm just waiting for something to start but had a funny cycle last month that was here and there last month and was like that from28th of july upto 13 of august, hoping it decides to wait till after the 11th or 12th as dh as his sperm analysis on 15th


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah how long before the treatment is that you go to the group info evening dh is'nt too keen on going as he dyslxic an not very good in a croud of other people, mind i are'nt too good with at mixing in a croud of people i dont know from adam either, what do you do at this group meeting thing, sorry for all the questions, just like to know these things in advance that's all.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

caz, the group evening it to show you round the clinic, then you go into a room and they talk you through the procedures, and give people chance to ask any questions. you dont have to mix with anyone you dont know. its very painfree really.
and you start treatment on your next period after the meeting xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello!!

Well after she said 20 days yesterday I took it as that but Ive just counted and its 19 days! She did say it was the new policy!!! My egg collection Aug 28th and test day Sept 16th so thats 14 days after having the blasts put back which makes 19 days in my eyes! Maybe nurses count different. Still a bloody long time though!!! 

Zarah- good news hun, though your still going to be nervous on Saturday morning  Infact yesterday was worse than Monday morning! Just glad its out of my hands now  The nurse yesterday told me to come home and rest up for the day which I did  then they say just try to take things as easy as possible for the next fortnight. I booked all my remaining annual leave so Im not back till the end of September burt my job is very physical so there is no way I could have worked through the 2ww. I am taking it very very easy like I have on all my tx cos I just think if I was to do something even if it would have affected the outcome if it fails Ill blame myself so this way I know ive given it my best shot- does this make sense 

DH has been a star as he is at work today so he prepared dinner for this evening last night and today i had a shower and put clean jim jams on and DD made me breakfast and brought it up to me along with brazil nuts, pineapple juice, water and then for lunch she brought me a sandwich and a glass of milk- so Im not gonna starve  Been laid in bed chilling reading and watching tv etc so just come down to catch up with the goss before I go back

Love to you all girls

Caz- I second what Did says about the open evening, my Dh even saw a doctor off his ward at work there with his wife but noone speaks to one another its just a case of going , listening, going home- over and done with in no time, there are no group discussions to worry about!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz.. the girls are right the group evening isn't anything to worry about. It is very straight forward & you don't have to talk to anyone. I wasn't looking forward to it either but it does have to be done.. so please stop worrying about it there really isn't anything to worry about. After your group evening  you need to ring the clinic on the 1st day of your period after that.

Isobel, I'm not sure if I should go to work on the Monday or not.. I read on a website earlier that implantation takes place up to 3days after transfer so I'm thinking maybe I should totally rest for those 3 days.. but after having a 7week holiday I can't really have another 2weeks off. I don't really do anything physical at work but the children do run into you sometimes & I have to split up fights & stuff like that.

I am in abit of pain today.. AF type pains & lower back pain. I am also very bloated... did any of you guys feel like this?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

caz i aint got the baby outfit i saw went in tescos today but decided to resist ive bought 2 things dont wanna buy out else now until ive had another scan on wednesday. 

Zarah i have my fingers crossed for you for your transfer and no your right i could not have waited 20 days no way  

Isobel remember i left my old job well i have been panicking for a few days cos that agency let me down and im jobless. So i took it upon myself to go visit office angels today and what do ya know got a job straight away until december as a ward clerk at HRI will get more work after that tho im glad the other agency let me down ive waited a long time to get in the hospital admin and woohoo i done it start 2morrow


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie thats briiliant news love, bet your over the moon- this seems to be your year 

Zarah- I had quite bad AF pains on Tuesday, I put it down to the fact we had gone to Brid and then walked to Sewerby and then down to Danes **** but then I realised if I wasnt having tx my AF would have been due  Seems pretty normal I suppose, today I just feel abit tender low down. Could you wangle next week off work? Are you on your feet alot? You just have to do whats right for you hun, you could always go for a sick note 

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies  

Glad to hear how well everyone is getting on!  If some of you are starting to buy baby stuff can I recommend a fab bright red baby seat I saw on Amazon, it has a little tray on it that looks like a slice of watermelon, it's ace!

Melly I hope your appointment with the endocrinologist went ok, fingers crossed it's something that they can sort for you. 

Well I've had an 'interesting' time at work, yesterday yet another one of my staff told me she was pregnant, that's the third one in 2 weeks - they're torturing me!!!!  The other bit of news at work is that my boss has agreed to my request for two weeks unpaid leave every time I have tx, which I'm really pleased about.

Anyway folks hope everyone is doing great
 and  
Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

thats what DH said Isobel that everything is coming together for me. I have one week left on notice and not sure i can get a sicknote. I aint going back cos i cant cope with the stress off them. The reference from work ive spoke to shes lovely and gonna say that ive finished notice and that


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im sure you can get another sick note Charlie just go back and tell them your not feeling well-say you have morning sickness that lasts all day


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I would have Isobel but ive just realised that the ward im working on the manager of all the medical secretaries is the best friend of my team leader who i had the big fall out with. If i go on sick for the week left of notice and she recognises me think that would be worse that not actually finishing notice. All i have to say if she asks me is my job fell through and i need work asap as im pregnant


----------



## melHull (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi All 

Went to see the specialist yesterday, who was great very friendly and gave me loads of info, as far as i understood it all, it looks like possible early menopause, im not ovulating every month so he took loads of bloods - i was so brave LOL and is ruling out other causes first before we get too the stage of a diagnosis of menopause.

I was fine yesterday but the minute someone at work asked me how it went the tears came.

Im feeling lots of emotions at the min but the positive is im on the right path and am determined to be a mummy one day.

Im just getting the hang of this website and your lingo LOL, i really hope your all well and not under too much pressure.

You will are are all going to make fantastics mummys, and i just want to thank you all for your amazing support.

Big kiss xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mell i now wonder from reading your post if that could be my problem as i have been disgnoised as not ovulating but no other tests have been done to find out, but my husband as low count so prof killick is investigating that further, he has something called oligospermia, and they are check his bloods these are blood test he had taken last wk karyotype serum testosterone and y chromesome analysis


----------



## melHull (Jul 13, 2009)

I would defo ask the questions bubbles, i had dr Walik i think that was his name lol and he is known for been very good at doing loads of tests, so i know im in the right hands.

Im low in b12 and folic acid too, so need to sort that out.

Have you got any children now bubbles or are you still at the TTC stage??

Are you from Hull?


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I am looking forward to tomorrow morning girls... ET has finally arrived OMG!!!!!   everything goes well x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Good to hear you're feeling positive Zarah!! Got my fingers crossed for you - hope it all goes really well  

Take it easy afterwards and look after yourself

Love

Poppet
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet are you nhs or private if you are nhs was told you told 18 wks and from what date if you were as we went on the 26th of august and he said 18wks but not sure if that was from 26th of august or when we go back on the 28th of october and that was very quick that you got seen we are also having icsi think he said we get 2 goes at it,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good luck for morning zarah hope all goes well,

oh some advice for you girls i have been talking to a friend of mine that had a little girl last year an she has told me to stay clear of mama's and papa's travel system they are a waste of £600 as she got one an they dont fit in the back of the car


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

good luck with the ET Zarah


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck Zarah  Bet your sat with the phone right now!!!!

Caz- I think Poppet was very lucky and got to start as soon as she had been put on the list 

Well girls Im not feeling very   I have just felt empty  I felt sore and had sharp pains on and off on Thursday morning and since then nothing  Boobs are sore but thats from the drugs and the prodding  Just feeling a bit down at the minute 

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - come on you need to stay    Who was the one saying to Charlie that on and off pains are normal?  That was you young lady!  Is there anything nice you can do today to make yourself feel a better?  Requesting extra   from DH always does the job but if he's not around here's me sending you      and    

Zarah - good luck hun, let us know how you get on  

 and   to all you other ladies out there

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

and Melly, really glad the consultant was nice.  Keeping everything crossed that your blood tests give you a clearer idea where you will be going from here



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Minnie, Im feeling a bit brighter now  Im going to go to Tescos to do the shop I love food shopping- I must be  but I always feel better when the cupboards are full!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

I'm back from the clinic.. I have 1 blast on board   Prof Maguiness did my ET, he was lovely. I just loved the bit when I saw my little embie on the screen before transfer.. how amazing   blasts are graded 1-3 (3 been the best) & mine was a 3!!!! The procedure went well, it was so quick it took about 5mins. Unfortunately I didn't have any good enough to freeze but I'm not too dis-heartened about that.. because if I need to do it again I think I would prefer a fresh cycle. I just hope &   with all my heart that this little embie stays with me.
I am in bed now & that is where I'm staying for the rest of the day  

I would like to thank you all for your support all through my treatment & all your good luck wishes that you have sent.. talking to you girls has been so helpful I don't know what I would of done without you all.. so big   to each of you xxxxx

Forgot to say Pregnancy test date is 18th Sept... I can't bloody wait


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah lovely Zarah, he is nice isnt he that was the first time Id met him  I agree with doing a fresh cycle in my opinion frozen cycles are more often than not a waste of cash.

Minnie- I forgot to say that I wasnt worried about the on and off pains I had on Thurs I was more concerned about the lack of them  If I had more pains I wouldnt be as concerned 

Lots of    for you Zarah xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww thats great news Zarah fingers crossed for ya. 

Isobel i had them types of pains after ET do not worry about it stay   remember what ya said to me through the 2 weeks


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

come on stay positive girls and lets hope you both get bfp from you embies,

wish it was use that were at this stage, as i feel a bit left out as my brother-in-laws partner is about 2-3mths pregnant roughly, so i feel like i have been left behind.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning girls, well I got what i wished for   and had AF pains on and off all day yesterday. I have no inkling as to whether this tx has worked or not. Im really tired but thats due to not sleeping properly- stress! So at the moment I just have to keep going as I have no definate feeling where I could say "Oh yeah i feel pregnant"  Getting fed up people texting me now asking if I have any "signs" !!!!

Zarah- hope your feeling ok hun. Have you decided if your going into work tomorrow or not? I cannot wait till Wednesday and my two are back there- no more arguing 

Charlie,Caz, Minnie,Did, Poppet and Mel


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning ladies,

I'm feeling ok.. I want to have some signs aswell Isobel, I don't even have AF pains but it maybe abit early for me with ET only being yesterday  . I'm not going into work tomorrow, I'm going to wait until Tuesday to go back. I want to have complete rest for the 1st 72hrs.. then embie should of defo implanted by then  .

Charlie what type of signs did you have & how long after ET did you start to get them?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello Zarah, I think thats a good idea re work hun   I had the strange pains the day after transfer just on and off right low down in my pelvic area then the day after nothing really and then yesterday the other pains (I say pains but Im not talking pains that take your breath away just a dull ache!) Hope you getting waited on hand and foot


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, DP & DD have been fantastic.. DD made my dinner yesterday!! which isn't like her at all   How long did you rest in bed for? I'm getting bored now..


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah from what i remember i had real achey AF cramps for the first 48 hours after the ET. Cant really remember what else i had think boobs started to hurt a little almost a week after but then i got really bad AF cramps which made me test that week before because i really thought i was coming on.

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you and Isobel i really hope ur treatment is successful.

Im having a little worry because my boobs dont hurt as much. They are very swollen tho and i feel tired all the time. As soon as i wake up i still feel tired but cant get back to sleep. Been up since half 9 and could just go back to sleep now. Ive been going to bed like 8 and going to sleep im knackered. Also been having diarrhoea for the last 2 days but not too bad today DH thinks womb is maybe starting to press againist bowel. Other than that im ok. My mam reckons il probably get bowel problems rather than sickness but that may come soon as im 7 weeks 2morrow i cant believe it. Have another scan weds but so worried i wont see heartbeat or summit or that it wont have grown.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah I stayed in bed from Wed afternoon until yesterday morning however I did pop up and downstairs as I was on my own for alot of the time so if I really needed something I had to get up. 

To be honest it really wont m,ake any differnce to the outcome but it just makes me feel like Im doing something 

Yesterday I went to Tescos in the car and didnt unload the trolley or carry any bags etc then I just laid on the couch.

Today DH is at work and DS is at his nannas so its just me and DD and she has just cleaned the bathroom and washed the dishes etc for me but Ive found i am pottering about more which is good as you just go mad doing nothing! Just do what your comfortable doing, if its something that makes you think you shouldnt be doing it well maybe you shouldnt do it 

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ive also been getting very mad with people as well lately. They keep saying its only early dont get carried away just yet. They seem to think cos ive had two ectopics im gonna lose this one as well but its different circumstances this time. Ive bought a few things cos i wanna enjoy being pregnant while i can if anything did happen i can always put it away if it did. 

I heard once heartbeat as been seen miscarriage rate drops anyway. People are just so negative it   me off

Sorry for the rant girls


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh sweetie  people !!!!!

Of course anything can happen but you could get hit by a bus tomorrow couldnt you? You have to do what feels right to you an noone else. I bought stuff from the day after I got my BFP and so did my mum. What got my back up was the midwife at my booking in appointment who was severly displeased that I wouldnt agree to have any tests done- she went off in such a huff  When i got in to see the consultant (Mr Lindow) she told him I wouldnt have any tests done and he agreed with me and said "this young lady has just fought like hell to get pregnant and this could be her first and last pregnancy why on earth would she want to be worried about tests!" it shut the midwife up!!!! I dont know why people cant keep their opinions to themselves, apart from us lot that is 

xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I know it really gets me angry   cant people just let me enjoy being pregnant for once thats its in the right place course im more excited i can actually think ive got a chance this time.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie.. some people are so annoying   why don't they just keep their opinions to themselves.. The fact is you are pregnant & wether you're 6wks or 6mths doesn't matter.. tell them to    

Isobel I know staying in bed won't make a difference to the outcome.. but like you I feel like thats the best thing to do right now.. I have been getting up & getting stuff because DP is at work & DD has sleapt at her dads.. but I'm going to stay here in bed for the rest of the day.. I have my laptop & magazines but I am getting a numb bum


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I hate the numb bum  Yeah you stay put hun cos your gonna have what seems like a loooong week at work with having 7 weeks off! DH just rang me from work so I told him I had done some washing and hung it on the line- he went mad at me  I told him that DD had pulled it out the washing machine but he was still unhapppy. Dont know what he thinks ladies who have other little ones around do 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

quick question for you Charlie, did you have an implantation bleed during your 2ww?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah-Dont know if this will help but I never had an implantation bleed on any of my tx but I did have spotting when my af was due and when I got pregnant naturally I had spotting when I was due too xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations to Zarah on your ET.  

Really hoping you and Isobel are successful and get your BFPs. You both deserve it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks poppet  How are you? Im fed up of all this already  
xxxxx Feel bit rough today so can't wait till bed time. xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Poppet, I'm glad your still keeping an eye on us  

Isobel I was just wondering about the implantation bleed because I didn't want to think it hadn't implanted if I don't get a bleed.. if you know what I mean x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah i never got implantation bleeding or spotting


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

There we are then girls lesson of the day- everyone and every pregnancy are different!!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm having a really crappy time at the minute Isobel, but nothing tx related, in-law (or outlaw perhaps) related!

Just to put my two pennies worth in I didn't get bleeding till AF came, but then again I wasn't pregnant.  

Keep relaxing girls, you've got a while till test days so just chill and enjoy the notion that this time may be the one.

Poppet
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet are you going to try again?

poppet we are having icsi dh goes for sperm analysis 15th sept an then we are back to prof killick on 28th of october we were told 18 wks till start of treatment then we got the letter that i have to take for dr and that said 18 wks from when we go back but he did say there is no waiting list as such do you think we will get treatment sooner,

to all the girls stay positive charlie zarah and isobel


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

when we have tx i wont need to buy big thing like pram, cot, moses basket etc as my sister has said i can them off her cheap and just get new mattress for the cot as she has 3 an is'nt having any more now,
just atravel system and i am looking at one on ebay cheap at 99p think i'm goner get it cos like i said to dh if we are unsucessful we can sell it on that does'nt matter.

but i are'nt think that way.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh girls if you want a new friend i'm on ********

my name is caroline wiggins was shipley


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0


----------

